# Egg and Canadian bacon puff TNT



## kadesma (May 20, 2011)

This is what we make on Christmas Eve for Christmas Morning along with strawberry or banana surprise pancakes or a leek tart, lots of bacon, ham slices and sausage patties we season our selves This is also a birthday morning feast.
Butter 16 slices of crustles white bread.Butter a 9x13 baking dish. Arrange 8 slices of bread in the dish. Cut or pull apart slices of swiss cheese 8 slices or 9 will do Place a piece of cheese over each slice of bread now top with a slice of bacon and finish it off with the last slices of bread.Combine 6 beaten eggs.4 cups milksalt and pepper several shots of Tabasco.Pour this mixture over the bread and bacon bake at 350 for 1 hour or til puffy and golden Cut into 8 squares and top with a dollop of your favorite jelly on each piece.
Makes a great lunch dish with bellini's or just white wine . or iced tea. enjoy
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 21, 2011)

I know what I am fixing for lunch!


----------

